# Shark Fishing Turns To the Bulls...



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Went with OzzyVega and his family last night for some shark fishing last night at Chickenbone Gulfside. Had fresh mullet in the 12-14" range in hopes of getting a nice shark. We yakked the baits out about 200 yards and the waiting game bagan.

At about 8:30 my 50W starts going off and Danny lets me know there is finally some activity. I swear I can't hear the drag on that damn reel. Too quiet. Long story short, I had a good run, then nothing. Start to reel in to check bait and at the sandbar, I get another good run or two. Ends up being a big bull red.

It amazes me how even a 44" red can eat a 14" mullet on a 20/0 corcle hook. A few quick pics then released to fight another day.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice catch guys!


----------



## pcolasoldier31 (Apr 18, 2012)

Wht a pig....nice red fish


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

That is a true mogan if I do say so myself.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Man I gotta get up with you and try this. I gotta Penn Senator 114H2 and a big shark hook. Do you normally get one in the first couple of hours or are you out there all night long?


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice red!! What a hoss


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

IrishBlessing said:


> Man I gotta get up with you and try this. I gotta Penn Senator 114H2 and a big shark hook. Do you normally get one in the first couple of hours or are you out there all night long?


It varies. Sometimes we get them right away, sometimes it takes a few hours, and sometimes we go home empty handed. As long as I have my friends and family, the catch is a by-product.


----------



## Destin Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Great catch! Still on the hunt for those sharks myself!!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

great Bull! Im lookin to break the 8ft 500LB Barrier over the next couple weeks! And I think I know where to go to do that. Give me a call if you want to join. UGLY


----------



## ozzyvega (Aug 15, 2012)

Great catch Gary, was a blast. Can't wait for next trip.


----------

